# 2011 Southern Ohio Walleye Club Schedule



## wlh1969 (Feb 8, 2010)

100% PAYBACK PLUS BONUS MONEY AND CABELAS TEAM TOURNAMENT SPOT FOR 2012.


APRIL 9 PIEDMONT LAKE
MAY 7 SENCA LAKE
JUNE 4 TAPPAN LAKE
JULY 9 SALT FORK 
AUG 6 CLENDENING LAKE
SEPT 24,25 LEESVILLE LAKE

CALL 330 447 1812 ASK FOR WAYNE OR EMAIL [email protected]


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

When fishing the 10HP lakes, are you required to take the prop off the big motor and use a kicker or electric, or does everyone go with a smaller boat? Or just raise the big motor? Just curious............


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Is there any website for the SOWC? What do the tourneys cost? What ramp? etc etc. Im thinking about fishing some of these tournaments...


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

any results?


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

there is another guy running these tournaments now I guess there first tournament isnt until the 23rd.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

thanks for the update......I couldn't get any information at all.............


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

sorry about that, that was my cousin that posted this awhile back, and is no longer the president of the tournys, and does not get on a computer much, we are still having the tournys as for your question no you do not have to take the prope off, any more questions im sure i can help, i been a club member for 5 years now and we all have a great time every year with a bunch of great, honest, hard fishing guys!


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Any guys fishin this saturday at piedmont? plan on fishing it.. just curious how the turn out is gonna be.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

i know the regulars will all be there proply 6 or 7 boats i dont know if many new guys will be fishing it or not? its 100% pay back so even when we have 3 or 4 boats only, we still have a nice chunk of change to hand out! hope to see ya there, it will be a rough one, have your game face on, nasty weather!


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks for the post ducky. figured just a few boats..game face is always on rain or shine .. i was out there tuesday.. hopefully it'll turn on a bit more for saturday. prolly see ya there


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

tournament cancelled due to high water ,will post when the next tournament is


----------

